# Im not gonna trick you



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

VOTE U MOFO


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is kick ass, number 1!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this thread deserves alot more attention, we are still #1 , lets keep it that whay, lazy suns of bicthes!!

vote here->KLICK


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

VOTED.. and sweet pic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

#1


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

VOTED.. #1


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i participated


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

VOTED! Still #1 too.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I feel good about my participation and the placing of my vote.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

voted


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

great we are killing the competition we have 293 vs 77 votes, keep it up people theres like 11 000 members that havnt voted yet (lol)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

#1


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if we really wanted to we could destroy them all were just too damm lazy but theses treads help














sweet pics


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Still numero uno!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think we can quit for the week...310-79? That's like the score of the State Championship Scholastic Bowl match in Illinois Class A in 2000.

Or something a little less nerdy...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

voted. #1 still.. Take that goldfish utopia!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

wow i havnt been around in awhile we usta to drop and raise to number one all the time...how long have we been number 1 recently?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

voted...you trickster!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> wow i havnt been around in awhile we usta to drop and raise to number one all the time...how long have we been number 1 recently?


This is the first week in a long time where we've been in the Top 10 for nearly the entire week...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

#1vote


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BUMP

WE ARE KILLING THEM


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

We ROCK!!!! #1!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The score was like this...now, it's approaching the first score on this list...keep it up...don't let them score as high as Salem before we get a Quincy-esque score!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> VOTED! Still #1 too.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

just voted, still #1


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

wow.. 
400+ to their 79. We Freaking [email protected]


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Still #1 by a long shot.

Take that, numerous goldfish forums!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CAN YOU ONLY VOTE ONCE??

Ive voted like 4 times already


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> CAN YOU ONLY VOTE ONCE??
> 
> Ive voted like 4 times already


i think you can vote twice a day.

those gold fish freaks are prb crying their ass off, remember how they used to pown us...revenge is sweet.

keep voting​


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeez...when our member base is motivated for a few days, we can put together more votes than the next four sites combined...and I don't think we got nearly all of the people who can put up 30-50 posts on a good day to vote either...well done!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Voted again


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

419​
not enough, keep em coming​


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

voted... (tricked!!)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

WTF 149 ​


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

5vs3​P-Fury needs your vote, plz bump thread also​


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

noooooooo!!!!! we're at 27!!!!!!!! VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

there are only two votes now... and i voted twice.









this is why i think aquarank is stupid and pointless.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

number 4 guys come on the other day we were number 1 by like 43578432598745983-54 votes!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

VOTE​


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i just voted. WE'RE ONLY IN 9TH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

How do you see how many votes we have and others have?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

#2


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Voted.

#2


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

#2, just under golfish utopia. how can goldfish be better than piranhas?????????


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Lil something since we are in 1st and all


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

56vs19​


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PLZ VOTE​


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

101vs25​
VERY GOOD KEEP IT UP​


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Numero UNO!


----------



## PATSFAN69 (Aug 22, 2006)

You keep showing those pics and I'll keep voting !!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

#1

VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Still on top!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I vote everday now cuz of this thread..good job


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I vote everday now cuz of this thread..good job


Me too.







So should everyone else!

*VOTE!!!*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Voted!/bump


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

voted...... for goldfish utopia MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rasp: . jk we're still crushing them.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

They are closing in, SO VOTE, thats all im askin​


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Voted! #1


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

WERE NUMBER 1


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

VOOOTE​


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> VOOOTE​


i find that sexually explicit







.....keep up the good work!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

voted...in 1st by a lot


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, I can almost see boobies...









I hope the IT gods didnt see that...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow, I can *almost* see boobies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? i shal stand for the god's with a pure spirit!










maybe a smaller one wont get you so hot and bothered:










NOW VOTE FFS; LOL​


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I meant the IT gods of my work... LOL

I think all of the pix are HOTTTTT

that blonde is totally hot in the big pic...

I only wish she had light eyes... she would be perfect!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> *I meant the IT gods of my work... LOL*
> 
> I think all of the pix are HOTTTTT
> 
> ...


lol, i thout you were talking about the mod's









btw vote, lol...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

voted! #1!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> that blonde is totally hot in the big pic...
> I only wish she had light eyes... she would be perfect!!!!


I like the dark eyes - makes her look just a bit sinister and perhaps more kinky.

Seriously, how is it P-fury sits around #'s11-12 for months and now all of a sudden everyone decides to vote?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Fargo said:


> that blonde is totally hot in the big pic...
> I only wish she had light eyes... she would be perfect!!!!


I like the dark eyes - makes her look just a bit sinister and perhaps more kinky.

Seriously, how is it P-fury sits around #'s11-12 for months and now all of a sudden everyone decides to vote?
[/quote]

cause i got tired of goldfish pansies pownding us.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

VOTEEEEEE

bumped the boobs instead a pic of my gf tryin to breakdance wearing a racing helmet!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

#1 biotches!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

O look dr evil has a lil message for us!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey look B_ack is here....



Fargo said:


> that blonde is totally hot in the big pic...
> I only wish she had light eyes... she would be perfect!!!!


I like the dark eyes - makes her look just a bit sinister and perhaps more kinky.

Seriously, how is it P-fury sits around #'s11-12 for months and now all of a sudden everyone decides to vote?
[/quote]

I am a sucker for light eyes....

My wife has one green and one blue...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

OH MY GOD COREY YOU TRICKED ME!

dude that is very hot







you're lucky


oldnavycb said:


> VOTEEEEEE
> 
> bumped the boobs instead a pic of my gf tryin to breakdance wearing a racing helmet!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I meant the IT gods of my work... LOL
> 
> I think all of the pix are HOTTTTT
> 
> ...


she had eyes?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

If my breakdancing gf is generating votes ill get her to attempt some headspins!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oldnavycb said:


> If my breakdancing gf is generating votes ill get her to attempt some headspins!


awesome.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

we are doing great! 401, keep it up!​


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

MmMm the smell of victory


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I dont even see P-Fury on the list anymore what happened!?

...maybe its all the beers I drank


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

TREASON!!​
we must vote NOW!!!​


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I dont even see P-Fury on the list anymore what happened!?
> 
> ...maybe its all the beers I drank


hey, I don't see us now, either......


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe we were so high up that they removed us. we were a couple hundred votes ahead of the closest runner up.

I think Aqua rank is boning us..

Crap!! Seriously We have been removed from aquarank!
P-fury.nl is still there but Pfury.com is totaly off the ranking system. they screwed us!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

corey keep up the good work hahaha i love it

o and when everyone is done drooling VOTE!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

put a link on each page, ive been tryin to do that but it gets annoying after a while!

edit: o crap! we arnt there anymore, i looked on like every page and searched it but it aint there!!!!!!Can we contact them or anything?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I knew it. Maybe they came to this thread and think we are abusing the vote thingy. F*ckers.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a bunch of horseshit!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

calling all mods!!

wtf!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTF


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

IBTL.

Other sites which I frequent gave up on AR a long time ago...and that's apparently for good reason...clowns.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

WTF







they take us off but not those crazy goldfish lovers that let their koi suck their dicks cause they never got or will get ne better???? I am writing them a letter.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Just for old times sake!​


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i wish those were scratch and sniff!!!!


----------

